# 24x24 Metal barn (stalls?)



## holliday28 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey I have a 24x24 metal building on my place. It has 2 8ft entry ways on both sides (breeze way) I was wondering if I put in 4 8x12 stalls would those be big enough? I know the rule of thumb is 100sf per horse. But I dont know anybody that has 8x12 stalls 8x12=96sf. These would just be used in harsh weather or illness. I live in Oklahoma, so we have freaky weather. Please give me some feedback.

Thanks
Chad


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I would only do 2 stalls or just leave it as a run in. I would never use any thing smaller than 12x12 for a full size horse


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

If there are 2 entry ways on each side, wouldn't you _*only*_ be able to fit (2) 8x12 stalls? As for the size, it's very small, but if your horses are small (almost pony) and not big TB's, and it would only be in case of illness or extreme weather, it could be okay but using it as a run in would be better. 8x 12 is a bit claustrophobic.


----------

